# Duck hunting in Rome



## Ellison (Dec 30, 2012)

Just went hunting in Muscle Shoals for ducks for the first time. Any one know of a good place to hunt within 50 miles of Rome? Duck hunting clubs, land lease, etc.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 30, 2012)

I nave seen ducks and geese on the the river up there during Turkey season. I bet they are using it still. There is alot of river there. good luck and besafe 
Larry


----------



## slayer1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lake Guntersville isn't that far from Rome. There are plenty of ducks there when the weather gets right.  We hunt the Scottsboro area a lot with great results.  You will have to purchase Alabama license.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 30, 2012)

I live less than 30 minutes from Rome... Struck out with 2 out of 3 spots last year. This year I lost the 3rd before the season ever opened. I was only able to find one small spot this year up here. Pretty dismal place for duck hunting.


----------



## Ellison (Dec 30, 2012)

I heard guntersville was pretty good. I saw a place today called big texas valley hunting club in Coosa right past inland and bridge over Coosa river. Looks like a deer club,but there was a nice swamp on the property. Anyone know about that club?


----------



## FloridaQuacker (Jan 2, 2013)

if its the club off 100 south, if its the same club ive seen u aint huntin ducks on their pond. crazy bout deer hunting and they don't want anyone shooting at first light.....just what I was told but asking the club yourself cant hurt


----------



## caver101 (Jan 3, 2013)

I gave up on the Coosa River this year. DNR is going to hassle you due to "land owner pressure". Not enough ducks to have to put up with that type behavior/harassment from the DNR. My advice is go to AL or get on a private lease.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 3, 2013)

Rocky Mountain PFA.


----------



## tpecho (Jan 3, 2013)

No good


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 4, 2013)

not a lot to choose from that close


----------



## Fat Albert (Jan 4, 2013)

I killed two geese on Allatoona last year but then Uncle Sam decided he needed money to keep the welfare queens up more than I needed my boat. Not much on Allatoona anyways... At least not walk in wise.


----------



## JWARE (Jan 6, 2013)

Check your msg


----------



## Geeseman (Jan 12, 2014)

Very bad season in Rome this year. Too many people not enough places or ducks. Thank you duck dynasty!! E


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 15, 2014)

doeverything4him316 said:


> Rocky Mountain PFA.



Yep ducks everywhere. It's been known to be called the bayou meto of Ga


----------

